# How to fix incorrect aspect ratio? (images stretched horizontally after HDR merge)



## yaroslavvb (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a 3:2 aspect ratio photos which are showing as if they are 16:9, any idea how to undo this?
I don't see any controls on the Crop tool to do this.

I suspect this is a bug in Lightroom CC (2015), it happens every time I try to do HDR merge. My original photos are 3:2 aspect ratio with 16:9 crop propagated from camera setting (Sony A7S). When I do HDR merge, it uses full 3:2 original images, but shows as if they are 16:9, so everything is stretched horizontally. Resetting the crop on original images doesn't fix things, it still shows result at 16:9

Any thoughts of a work-around are appreciated (I'm using facebook plugin to export pictures)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Yes, it does sound as though it might be a bug, but before we get a bug report submitted it would be useful to confirm your problem. Would you mind if I asked you to upload the raw images that you used for the merge, dropbox or yousendit would be fine? Then we could try to replicate the problem, if we can we'll get a bug report raised.

In the meantime, have you tried restoring the image to full 3:2 size in the Crop Tool, then doing the merge, then re-cropping afterwards?


----------



## yaroslavvb (Apr 27, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Yes, it does sound as though it might be a bug, but before we get a bug report submitted it would be useful to confirm your problem. Would you mind if I asked you to upload the raw images that you used for the merge, dropbox or yousendit would be fine? Then we could try to replicate the problem, if we can we'll get a bug report raised.
> 
> In the meantime, have you tried restoring the image to full 3:2 size in the Crop Tool, then doing the merge, then re-cropping afterwards?



Yes, resetting the crop on originals has no effect. Here are 2 images and resulting HDR merge
https://b75094855c6274df1cf8559f089.../host/0B56ak7W-HmqAX005c3g5eTlBakE/lightroom/

If you zoom in on the faces in the HDR file, you can see they are stretched vertically


----------



## clee01l (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  Another thought not addressed by Jim. If you set the camera Aspect ratio to 16:9 in the camera and shoot RAW, the camera sensor will still record the full 3:2 image.  The full 3:2 image will be written as RAW and any JPEGs including embedded thumbnails will honor the 16:9 setting in the camera.  In LR the RAW will always have pixels for a 3:2 image in LR Develop crop tool there are two settings Original and AsShot available in the Drop down crop window list.  Which do you see in the images before HDR merge?   What crop setting is defaulting in the after HDR merge?  What happens if you change it to "original" in the Develop crop tool. 

Are you trying to HDR merge full images (3:2) or cropped images (16:9) I think this might make a difference If you HDR merge full 3:2 images and then crop the HDR result to 16:9 you ought to see an unstretched image.   This is not to say there is not a bug in the HDR process, but I think it is important to understand how LR6 is working through the images.

Note:  thanks for the D/L images.  I jus t did the  tests that I recommended above. In merging full 3:2 (original) images,  the HDR Merge ignores the original 3:2 aspect ratio and only honors the As Shot 16:9 setting found in the EXIF.  This looks like a bug in the HDR merge that needs to be reported to Adobe. The only solution that I can see now is to always shoot using the full sensor (3:2) setting in the camera and crop the HDR merged image in LR.


----------



## yaroslavvb (Apr 27, 2015)

It shows "As Shot" on the source files, after Merge to HDR it shows "Original". Changing source file crop to "As Shot" doesn't have an effect on result (still stretched).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Another thought not addressed by Jim.



Which is why I asked for the original SOOC raws, so I could test the various options.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2015)

yaroslavvb said:


> Yes, resetting the crop on originals has no effect. Here are 2 images and resulting HDR merge
> https://b75094855c6274df1cf8559f089.../host/0B56ak7W-HmqAX005c3g5eTlBakE/lightroom/
> 
> If you zoom in on the faces in the HDR file, you can see they are stretched vertically



Thanks, I'll have a play. If I think it's a bug, are you happy if I share the images with the Adobe engineers should they ask to see them?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like a bug to me. Let me know if you're happy for me to share the images and I'll pass it over to Adobe.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 27, 2015)

I amended my original post It looks like posts were crossing each other.  One other thought is that you might take copies of the original RAW images and edit the Cropped fields  so that they would be the same as if you had chosen the full sensor (3:2) setting.  Then LR HDR should work as expected.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry Cletus, I'm not following you. Edit what cropped fields, and where?


----------



## yaroslavvb (Apr 27, 2015)

Jim: Sure, feel free to share those images.
Meanwhile, what's the best way to correct them? Is there a quick way to do 18% squeeze on 30 images (16:9 -> 3:2) in lightroom/photoshop or some free alternative?


----------



## yaroslavvb (Apr 27, 2015)

clee01l said:


> I amended my original post It looks like posts were crossing each other.  One other thought is that you might take copies of the original RAW images and edit the Cropped fields  so that they would be the same as if you had chosen the full sensor (3:2) setting.  Then LR HDR should work as expected.



I tried that, and it didn't work as expected. It's as if 16:9 is hidden in some metadata passed from camera that HDR Merge picks up anyway


----------



## clee01l (Apr 27, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Sorry Cletus, I'm not following you. Edit what cropped fields, and where?


In the Pentax DNGs that I have, there are fields in the header labeled "Default origin (Horizontal, vertical)" and "Default cropsize (Horizontal, vertical)"
I am unable to open the OPs DNG files with PhotoMe.  I get a type mismatch error.  So, I can not verify if the fields are present there.  I do not see these fields in NEF files.   Perhaps they are not present in Proprietary formats, perhaps they are optional. I can shoot photos with my FX Nikon in DX mode  It should generate HDR source files similar to the OPs.  I will see if I can find a work around for the bug.

Also, the files supplied by the OP are not the ARW RAW file out of the camera.  So, whose to say what is happening in the DNG conversion.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2015)

yaroslavvb said:


> Jim: Sure, feel free to share those images.
> Meanwhile, what's the best way to correct them? Is there a quick way to do 18% squeeze on 30 images (16:9 -> 3:2) in lightroom/photoshop or some free alternative?



Cletus is working on a workaround. In the meantime I'll report the bug to Adobe.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 27, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Cletus is working on a workaround. In the meantime I'll report the bug to Adobe.


Could I have access to copies of the original ARW RAW files?  I can not open the DNGs that you posted in an EXIF Editor.


----------



## yaroslavvb (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry, I thought "DNG" were considered RAW files. Uploaded original ARWs from my camera here: https://b75094855c6274df1cf8559f089...t/0B56ak7W-HmqAX005c3g5eTlBakE/lightroom/raw/


----------



## clee01l (Apr 28, 2015)

Well I have researched the EXIF on the ARW Raw files, there are two sets of height and width fields (4288X2848) and (4240X2384). Neither correspond exactly to the HDR image 4201X2362  Although the HDR pixel dimensions might be derived from an alignment of the two 4240X2384 images.  I haven't been able to edit this smaller set of pixel dimensions to try in LR HDR,  But when I get some time to work with EXIFtool I'll get back to this.

For now, the only work around solution is when shooting RAW is to shoot full sensor and crop the HDR after LR has created it IF you need a crop.


----------



## yaroslavvb (Apr 28, 2015)

Are there any tools to help automate "18% stretch" on existing images affected in this way?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 28, 2015)

Not that I'm aware of. Your files are now with the engineering team, if I hear back from them I'll let you know the outcome. Unless we're all missing the obvious and doing something wrong, I'd expect a fix for the problem in due course....so you might just have to wait until it's fixed. Have you tried merging to HDR in Photoshop?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 28, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Not that I'm aware of. Your files are now with the engineering team, if I hear back from them I'll let you know the outcome. Unless we're all missing the obvious and doing something wrong, I'd expect a fix for the problem in due course....so you might just have to wait until it's fixed. Have you tried merging to HDR in Photoshop?


HDR on these images works as expected in PSCC.  If you could link the Adobe engineers to copies of the Original ARW files I think the problem might be recognized for what it is. 

Do you have a link to the Adobe issue report?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 28, 2015)

I did link them to both the ARW and DNG files.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 29, 2015)

Have heard back from the engineers, they can reproduce the problem and hope to fix it in a future dot version. Thanks for the files, they were very useful.


----------



## gzak (May 4, 2015)

Hi I have the same problem with photos from my Olympus E-M10.  I've posted info about that in another thread:
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...-Windows-Users&p=164744&viewfull=1#post164744


----------

